# Recommendation/critique plans for (mostly) full HT replace



## tkd.teacher (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm looking at replacing quite a bit of my system, as I have some budget to play with this year.

Current system:
Onkyo HT-RC260
Generic Sony DVD/Bluray player (I also have available a newer Sony BDPS3200)
Sunfire CRM-2c center channel*
Generic Pioneer powered sub (100w, Best Buy purchase)*
KLH 900B L/R
LG LED tv, a few years old. Non 3d capable, I believe it is a 5200 model or something along that line, 48" 1080p*
Rarely used HTPC setup, 1 year old with XBMC installed. (Currently runs through the Onkyo, as does everything else)*

* = Will remain in system

Available, not in use:
Polk T15 bookshelf speakers
Carver Audio TFM 6cb (100 watts into two channel, can be bridged to run mono at 200w)
Carver Audio TFM-15 100 watts, four channel)

I had been thinking of building either of these speaker designs to replace the current KLH's, Uluwatu (http://speakerdesignworks.com/SB6pakproject_1.html) or Statements (http://speakerdesignworks.com/Statements.html) and running a Denon AVR-X4000 with external amps in a 7.1 system. I have also considered Polks, KEF and Boston Acoustics. I'm not averse to any decent brand in the price range.

The room is fairly open, as it is the area off of the kitchen (We have an awkwardly designed house). So there is an exit on the TV wall (We'll call that north), a large arch to the west to the front room/entry area, an exit as well as the large open expanse to the kitchen to the south, and east is the exterior wall with a large window to the back patio.

I had also thought of getting a newer Onkyo with pre-out capability (Although I have been reading they have HDMI problems?), or possibly the UMC-200. I will also be probably replacing the generic DVD player with an Oppo player of 103 or higher caliber. I can get the Denon for $649 as a refurbished model with 1 year warranty.

So, $650 for the receiver, the Uluwatu kit runs $499 (Plus material cost for the cabinets), $500 for the Oppo, was going to spend $500 on the tube amplifiers that I'm not planning on any more, plus another $3-500 for any incidentals. Total budget $2400ish, but if I can bring that cost down substantially I would not be averse to that either.

I use it mostly for TV and movies, with maybe 30% of time for pure music (Mostly MP3/4 through iTunes, some streaming). Given that this is hardly a dedicated setup, I really don't need/want Atmos at the moment, and 3D capability is not necessary either. I would like Audyssey XTEQ/equivalent or higher (I believe the Denon as the XT32).

Given the above budget and considerations, what would be your recommendations? (Also, consider that I am not what people would consider an audiophile, but I do like my movies smile.gif) (And if you need clarification/expansion on any of the above, let me know).

John


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I can't directly comment on either of those speaker choices - from an aural perspective - but they're both impressive and look to be quite capable. Given that, one thing is an almost certainty then; regardless of which you choose the deficiencies of your current subwoofer will become rather glaring. The same can probably be said for the center channel. Frankly I don't see that being able to keep up with the new L/R speakers, nor will they be even close to timbre matched. With how significant the center is when watching TV and movies you may end up with issues that are audible.


----------

